# Homemade Aquarium Decorations



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

I was considering adding some decorations to Beau's tank, and was wondering if anyone had any tips for making your own decorations? I really want to add a tunnel, but I can't afford $15+ for the ones in stores. I saw a tutorial for a DIY tunnel made out of PVC pipe and aquarium gravel. They recommended using a hot glue gun or gorilla glue. Are these safe for my little guy? What about oven baked clays if I go that route?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a good thread about homemade decorations:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123181

Yes. PVC pipe alone, or covered with aquarium gravel, is something you can use. If you use a glue gun, it should be WHITE (not yellow) glue. Or you can use aquarium safe silicone. 

I don't know what "baked clays" are, but if they are something you put in a kiln, yes, you can use them if they are glazed. If you're talking about terracotta pots, yes, you can use those also. 

If you use terracotta pots with a hole at the bottom, you'll either need to plug it up (using glue or other material), or you can knock the bottom off. (This is the prevent inquisitive fish from getting stuck in there!) I soaked mine until they were soft, then used a chisel and hammer to knock the bottom off.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

My hot glue dries to kind of an opaque white, like watered down milk. That still ok?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

TeacherTeapot said:


> My hot glue dries to kind of an opaque white, like watered down milk. That still ok?


Yes! Super glue and super glue gel are also safe.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

teacups and coffee mugs are also great for aquarium decorations, provided they've never been used or washed. generally, anything deemed safe for food-and-drink use will be aquarium safe as well, since the same risks of chemical leaching are present in both uses.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

If you have any bamboo growing wild in your area you can use it as well, I have been looking for some growing around here no luck yet but I am sure there is some somewhere, usually it grows close to water or just weird random places if people planted it


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for all of your guys' help! I had been considering one of my many teapots (I collect unusual ones), and while I know I've never washed them, I can't vouch for the people who I bought them from. And unfortunately, while bamboo can be grown here, I live out in the boonies of Michigan and most people don't grow it.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

in a lot of places it's actually illegal to intentionally grow bamboo due to its potential to be a very fast-growing invasive species.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh goodness, I just looked up what a small piece of PVC pipe costs at my local hardware store. Rather than $15+, it's going to be less than $1. Especially since I already have a hot glue gun and aquarium gravel... I honestly think this is the best idea I've had all day!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Um... aquariums usually have "Lucky Bamboo," not the fast growing outdoors bamboo.

"Lucky bamboo" is a type of Dracaena. It's what's sold at Petsmart.

"Bamboo," on the other hand, is a member of the grass family - and is what Pandas eat. It grows really fast and gets really tall - and probably isn't something you'd want in a fish tank. 

@homegrown terror - what if you soaked and then washed the cup really well, using just lots of hot water? Would that be enough to remove any traces of soap or detergent?

@TeacherTeapot - oh yes! I use lots of PVC pipe and terracotta pots (with the backs removed or holes plugged) because they're cheap and safe! My guys prefer the straight PVC coupler pieces. They didn't like the elbow ones as much, probably because they can't see through them.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> @TeacherTeapot - oh yes! I use lots of PVC pipe and terracotta pots (with the backs removed or holes plugged) because they're cheap and safe! My guys prefer the straight PVC coupler pieces. They didn't like the elbow ones as much, probably because they can't see through them.


The couplers were what I was looking at, though I do like the 3-way corner elbows. Problem is finding them in a big enough diameter. I was hoping for 3" but the biggest I can find is a 2". Ah well, he'll love it anyway.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> @homegrown terror - what if you soaked and then washed the cup really well, using just lots of hot water? Would that be enough to remove any traces of soap or detergent?


theoretically it's possible, but doing so would basically be playing russian roulette with your fish. i personally wouldn't do it, but if you're gonna try, i'd suggest you soak them in a boiling hot water-vinegar solution for several hours, changing the water frequently to remove residue and keep the temperature up, then soaking them in regular water for a day or two afterwards. considering the average Dollar Tree has ceramic coffee mugs that's be just fine to use, and would look nice in a tank, i'd just shell out an extra dollar to get one brand new.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Once I set up my self cloning crayfish tank (really just a big tub. Im adopting him from my brother after she ate a sword tail and a gourami and destroyed his plants.) a lot of PVC is going in there. It's cheap, aquarium safe, and a great hiding spot.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i wonder if it'd be possible to train a betta to swim through a pvc pipe for a treat, then start adding pieces, turns, junctions etc and let them learn to navigate a maze like mice.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> theoretically it's possible, but doing so would basically be playing russian roulette with your fish. i personally wouldn't do it, but if you're gonna try, i'd suggest you soak them in a boiling hot water-vinegar solution for several hours, changing the water frequently to remove residue and keep the temperature up, then soaking them in regular water for a day or two afterwards. considering the average Dollar Tree has ceramic coffee mugs that's be just fine to use, and would look nice in a tank, i'd just shell out an extra dollar to get one brand new.


I've been keeping fish for ... I dunno, 17 years on and off, and I always use a cup from the cupboard for scooping out water. Soap residue is a concern, but something that's been run through the dishwasher and sitting in a cabinet isn't likely to hurt your fish (unless it's porous, and then seriously - you shouldn't have it in the dishwasher or be using soap on it to begin with!).


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i wonder if it'd be possible to train a betta to swim through a pvc pipe for a treat, then start adding pieces, turns, junctions etc and let them learn to navigate a maze like mice.


I think this would be really cool to try. :-D

My guys didn't like the elbow shaped PVC pipe, but I think that's partly because they'd never seen anything like it before. So I took it out, and added the straight coupler pieces. They now swim through those all the time, so they're used to the PVC material. I'm wondering how they'd react if I put some differently shaped pieces in now. Stick a pellet in there, and they'd probably be all over it. :lol:


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> I've been keeping fish for ... I dunno, 17 years on and off, and I always use a cup from the cupboard for scooping out water. Soap residue is a concern, but something that's been run through the dishwasher and sitting in a cabinet isn't likely to hurt your fish (unless it's porous, and then seriously - you shouldn't have it in the dishwasher or be using soap on it to begin with!).


yeah, that's fine i'll agree, but i was referring to someone using such a cup as a decoration that would be in the water long-term, and therefore more of a threat.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i wonder if it'd be possible to train a betta to swim through a pvc pipe for a treat, then start adding pieces, turns, junctions etc and let them learn to navigate a maze like mice.


They sell training kits for bettas, with hoops and such, so it should be possible. I'm kinda wishing I had a bigger tank so I could test this. If anyone does, please post video!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> yeah, that's fine i'll agree, but i was referring to someone using such a cup as a decoration that would be in the water long-term, and therefore more of a threat.


Unless it is porous material, the length of time does not matter. You have no idea what types of cleaning materials or chemicals were used in manufacture or retail of the item, so running it through the dishwasher yourself or cleaning it with soap isn't likely to cause any issues at all, provided that you thoroughly rinse and sterilize.

Making PVC pipe is a pretty nasty and chemical-laden process, but we all agree they are safe anyway, right? The chemicals used in making it will kill us, forget about our fish! It's about cleaning and sterilization, and non-porous, non-caustic items.


----------



## Jerry Davis (Feb 24, 2013)

*aquarium decor*

Hi, I make my own decorations using certain gemstones and an aquarium safe silicone. Just make sure that the stones give off no metals in the water i.e.. amethyst, and wait at least 24 hours for the silicone to dry. Then soak your decoration in filtered water for a day or so. You can then safely lower into water with fish. I've been doing this for 4 years,and have no problems. I find it to be a great creative outlet for me, and my betas love having places to hide and hang out. Jerry Davis


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

Jerry - I don't think I can afford gems, but I love the idea! Now I have plans for a blinged out tank for a female.


----------



## Jerry Davis (Feb 24, 2013)

*Citrine, Amethyst,Rose Quartz crystals*

Hi, In any bead or jewelry making catalogue, you can order small pieces of these aquarium safe crystals for less than a dollar or two. They are semi-precious, and not expensive at all. 100% safe, and need to only be wiped clean of any water residue when water is changed with a paper towel and then rinsed, no chemical cleaner should ever be used. Jerry


----------



## Jerry Davis (Feb 24, 2013)

I've made some pretty thing with gemstones and silicone Jerry


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my fiance scaped a 3 gallon betta tank with live plants, two coffee mugs and a big handful of polished obsidian and quartz crystals, and it's GORGEOUS.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

I would love to have a intricately scaped tank, but my tank is so small that I have to give all the decor a good rinse once a week. Beau doesn't seem to mind though, I woke up to a new bubble nest this morning.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

TeacherTeapot said:


> I would love to have a intricately scaped tank, but my tank is so small that I have to give all the decor a good rinse once a week. Beau doesn't seem to mind though, I woke up to a new bubble nest this morning.


you might not want to do that...in a small tank you can't really cycle a filter properly, but a fair amount of BB could be growing on your decorations. i'd only do a tear-down cleaning like that if there's a serious problem, or a major algae bloom.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, truly the only thing that gets rinsed down is the substrate and, if Beau is being particularly messy, his cave. The only other decoration I have in the tank right now is a silk plant that I don't rinse off. I have a sponge wrapped around my filter's intake, which should be growing BB.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, started construction on the tunnel today, and have encountered a problem. For some reason, the glass gems don't want to stick to the PVC. I'm using hot glue, and I've had to redo the whole thing probably 3 or 4 times. I'm letting it set for several hours before soaking it, but within 10 minutes of setting in the water the gems start popping off. Especially the ones around the openings. I've washed everything down and really scrubbed to make sure that it was clean, but it still is happening. Any suggestions?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

The gems are probably just too slick for the hot glue. Silicone would be a better option. If not silicone, you might be able to get away with putting some super glue on the back of the gem, letting it dry, and then gluing it with the hot glue. That should make the gem a little "rough" on the back to let the hot glue grab it a little better. Super glue is aquarium safe, but probably isn't thick enough to use on its own with the PVC. You might also lightly sand the PVC if the hot glue isn't sticking to it well.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

It sticks to the PVC just fine, unless I really work at peeling it off it stays put. If the gems pop off again I might try the super glue first. I'm trying again with a better gem pattern, nothing hanging over the edge, so in a couple of hours I'll know for sure.


----------



## TeacherTeapot (Aug 6, 2012)

Oooooh..... I just saw a tank that was scaped using legos. Has anyone done that before? They sell a duplo block set at Walmart that has the window pieces and arches....


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I've used legos, they are fun, but a little sharp. Just make sure that all the openings are big enough for the fishies not to get caught in. And, you can probably dremel off any sharp corners. I haven't tried it, but I don't know why you couldn't?

Also, great floating betta logs are plastic drink tumblers (short, wide plastic drinking cups, not disposable). You can usually get a set of three or four at walmart or a grocery store for a dollar or two. Most of them float, and they come in all sorts of colors.  I have one in all my tanks and my boys frequently hang out in them. They're wide enough that you don't need to cut the backs off, the bettas just swim in and turn around, swim back out when they're ready.  

As for the hot glue, I've tried it and tried it and tried it, and, at least for me, the gravel and/or jewels are just too heavy to hang on to the PVC. Aquarium sealant lasts longer, and just makes life easier.  

I hope that helps!!


----------



## Jerry Davis (Feb 24, 2013)

*homemade aquarium decorations*

I make my own homemade decorations for my guys. check out my website artforaquariums.com.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Jerry Davis said:


> Hi, I make my own decorations using certain gemstones and an aquarium safe silicone. Just make sure that the stones give off no metals in the water i.e.. amethyst, and wait at least 24 hours for the silicone to dry. Then soak your decoration in filtered water for a day or so. You can then safely lower into water with fish. I've been doing this for 4 years,and have no problems. I find it to be a great creative outlet for me, and my betas love having places to hide and hang out. Jerry Davis


Can you post pics? I'd love to see what you've come up with. The standard decor can be so boring and unsurprising. Well I posted off your first post so I will go see your website.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I made homemade leaf hammocks for my little Betta boys by using 2 large leaves (each) from a silk plant,tying them in a knot so they sit on top of each other,trimming them off & attaching them to a suction cup.They really love them & sit on them often.


----------

